# Truck vs van



## Plumber/sc

What are all the commercial plumber us out there pick up trucks or vans. We have pick up with boxes but thinking about getting a van keep thing safe and dry. What do you all think


----------



## Master Mark

box vans are the absolute best if you are in service


----------



## Will

I use a NPR with a 14' Box on the back. 90% of the time it is great, 10% of the time I wish it was smaller. 

To me for service a box truck/van is best. Van is good also.
For new construction, nothing beats a truck


----------



## HSI

I have a Ford E-350 with the KUV on the back. This is the box for the single wheel and it seems to work well at this point. By this time next year I will probably need something with more room if I stay a one man show. The bigger Sprinter style van would be my next choice. They are supposed to get better mileage and most likely cost less than what I paid.


----------



## greenscoutII

Will said:


> I use a NPR with a 14' Box on the back. 90% of the time it is great, 10% of the time I wish it was smaller.
> 
> To me for service a box truck/van is best. Van is good also.
> For new construction, nothing beats a truck


Exactly what he said.......


----------



## Will

Can we get a look inside that box? Nice lift on the back:thumbsup:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

This is my truck. Pipe vise, water cooler. And heavy duty pipe rack !! It's perfect for commercial !!


----------



## Wushaw

New to the forum... But figured I would throw in my two cents on the subject..
Always been a big fan of trucks most of my career, always had the tool boxes, pipe rack etc., but got put in a van during a torque converter repair and really took a shine to having all my tools, material, and paper work.. Etc being more secure, dry, and much easier to organize ( designed a workshop on wheels)... Ended up swapping out for the van... It is a little more noisy if material isn't stored real secure, but with the heavy duty locking system and low jack, I felt much better about parking it anywhere without to much fear of it being broken into, plus the cab was secured separately from the rest of the van so I felt better about my tools not being jacked as apposed to someone taking my radar detector or GPS... You should try test driving both and look at all the organizing options for both then make your decision.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

Wushaw said:


> New to the forum... But figured I would throw in my two cents ONQUOTE]
> 
> How about throwing your two cents here http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/announcements/


----------



## JenkPlbg

[Q

UOTE=Wushaw;222145]New to the forum... But figured I would throw in my two cents on the subject..
Always been a big fan of trucks most of my career, always had the tool boxes, pipe rack etc., but got put in a van during a torque converter repair and really took a shine to having all my tools, material, and paper work.. Etc being more secure, dry, and much easier to organize ( designed a workshop on wheels)... Ended up swapping out for the van... It is a little more noisy if material isn't stored real secure, but with the heavy duty locking system and low jack, I felt much better about parking it anywhere without to much fear of it being broken into, plus the cab was secured separately from the rest of the van so I felt better about my tools not being jacked as apposed to someone taking my radar detector or GPS... You should try test driving both and look at all the organizing options for both then make your decision.[/QUOTE]


I second that. I always wanted a truck, when it broke down I fell for the van.


----------



## sikxsevn

I have a ford E-350 cutataway with the KUV box, bins on the outside, plus 4'x10' flat bed on the inside, with about 5' of head room. Plus it has a shelf on each side, with a little door on the back, perfect for storing 10' sections of pipe

I love my KUV, really

Sent from my iPhon


----------



## liquid plumber

Master Mark said:


> box vans are the absolute best if you are in service


100%:thumbsup:


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin

I have an e350 cutaway with a harbor body on it. I am spoiled with that van, yes the milage sucks, but I love it. I couldnt imagine going back to a truck or a van.


I am 6'3", getting in the back of the van sucked, and then grinding your knees into the dirt and screws on the bottom of the rubber mat sucked.


----------



## Will

This is my next van:thumbup:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=x16QPB--C1I#!


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin

Will said:


> This is my next van:thumbup:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=x16QPB--C1I#!


 

I saw those, they are like $50,000. Neat looking!


----------



## Will

Soon as my NPR craps out, that new Isuzu would be on top of my list. I drive a 14' box truck now, but I'd like a bigger vehicle


----------



## Wushaw

And your point being?


----------



## DesertOkie

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/announcements/


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

^^^^ what he said ^^^^


----------



## Wushaw

130 PLUMBER said:


> ^^^^ what he said ^^^^


To be fair the link doesn't state the whole intro process... I figured it out poking around on this phone app... And I do apologize for the lack of protocol ... So there's my other two cents


----------



## Will

Wushaw said:


> And your point being?



If your referring to me it is because I carry around a huge selection of tools, equipment, and parts. Sometimes my 14' box truck runs out of room.


----------



## Wushaw

No I missed the introduction part of the forum and was referring to the comment stated earlier I figured it out after I posted " your point being"


----------

